# Deleted  one



## wannabe photographer (Jan 2, 2020)

I can´t describe how many times i wanted do deleted this photo,but is just stubborn and stay.Well it can be used for good critic.
Thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good reflection in the mirror........


----------



## wannabe photographer (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you Jeff,i didn´t chose gut metering mode,everything happen so fast.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 3, 2020)

I like the eclectic assortment of objects in the image, it creates interest and draws you in for a look. The only negative is there is a competition for attention, without a definitive focal point.  My eyes wandered around the image before I finally saw the reflection.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks smoke


----------



## Dave Maciak (Aug 13, 2020)

wannabe photographer said:


> I can´t describe how many times i wanted do deleted this photo,but is just stubborn and stay.Well it can be used for good critic.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 184609


Very nice!  I think you nailed the whole thing--composition and mechanics!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 13, 2020)

It works well. 
Glad you didnt delete it.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 14, 2020)

I think that’s pretty funny. I have several photos like that, where I’m convinced I’m the only one who would appreciate it. This one however, I like.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 15, 2020)

Different strokes for different folks, I like it just fine. It makes me feel like I've been transported back to the Jazz Era in the 20's and 30's.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 15, 2020)

I think it is a unique and clever shot.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 16, 2020)

It contains plenty of interesting detail and objects.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice shot


----------

